# paint code..



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey guys and ladies... i have a 93 sentra xe . i was wondering if anyone could tell me where the paint code for the car is located.. thanks..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

to be honest with u, i think its by the door when u open it. its a white sticker w/ black letters that names the model, engine type, chasis type and so forth... i could be wrong though. i have a b14 though. hope that helps.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

whiteb14 is right it's on the sidedoor, now i don't know if they all have the same color code with the other chassis but definitely that's the best way to check it out. for my b14, it's KH3-for super black.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not sure if its on the door, I couldnt find it. But you can go to any O'Reily's and they can tell you, they have this little scanner thing they put on your car and it tells you.
Cloud White is QM1


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

i couldn't find it.. maybe someone removed it... thanks for the help anyway guys.. i will try under the hood and see... thanks again


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

www.paintscratch.com has the different OEM colors for different cars and years. You can match it up to one on there. Just remember, if it's a clearcoat color, then it's probably lighter than the base color that they will show.

On the B14s, the sticker is on the driver's side door at the hinge, not where the handle is. There's stickers on both sides of the door, but only the inside part of the door has the color code.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, if it's still there it should be on the driver's side inside the door frame. When you open the door, there should be a sticker on the side closest to the front of the car right near the driver's A/C vent.


----------

